# SAMSUNG WS32Z419D CRTHDTV fault.



## axzed (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, My son just aquired this, but no remote. Original fault was that the blue menu overlay script characters were incomplete. Now upon power up, the orange led lights 3 times and on the fourth, the screen energises with static and in the corner is a brief border of white light. Next, momentarily, an image with a 'Samsung' logo dimly appears screen centre and rapidly fades leaving a black raster. I can hear the relay switching and a several note melody plays. At other times, a dim picture fades in and out intermittently. I am a qualified Electronic Wireman and would appreciate any help intent on assisting me to make a DIY repair. Thanks


----------



## axzed (Aug 4, 2009)

UPDATE- 
This time the led initially stayed on before being activated by a channel selector. Now I can see the menu though it is so dark I can barely read it! Previously I could hear the channels, now it says 'no input selected'.
rgds.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi axzed

Today's t.v's without their original remotes are pretty much useless, if the t.v is fully functional without any electronic problems and has raster ( screen on with no image) then invest a few bucks and pick up the original remote. Universal remotes just don't cut it.


----------



## axzed (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks.
Have remote - seems the Samsung LE32RS1B (don't ask) rc is compatible!
Still doesn't remedy the problem.
Screen still subdues to dark and shadowy after initially momentary brightness.
It's impossible to read the menu.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Does the LE32RS1B operate the basic control functions ? IE: brightness, sharpness, color, contrast, etc... One thing I'd look at if the settings for CATV or HRC settings are correct and if any dvd players or video machines are connected to the proper video ports. T.V's with multiple video outputs can easily have the color stream on with the wrong setting while connected to the wrong output ports giving a blank screen or really dim.


----------



## axzed (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks. RC wil control vol, channel select or increment, mute, on off and menu butI cannot read dim characters.
I found the blue lead of four (also red/yell/green) from near the LOPT to the CRT neck coils was carbonised, rigid and the terminal charred. I cleaned it all up and stripped back and soldered the wire to the terminal.
I checked continuity was okay with an ohmeter.
Now it is again without any visual at all!
rgds.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On the flyback transformer (LOPT) there should be 2 adjusters on it, the focus and screen adjuster. Turn the screen adjuster a quarter turn and see if the screen lights up brighter. If nothing happens, then you will have to focus on the deflection circuit and testing the B+. Another thing you should look for is arcing, or corona effect around the flyback or the CRT neck board.


----------



## axzed (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, Thanks.
3 adjusters on this model. I marked their settings and have already checked this out - no response.
I always check the LOPT base for dry joints too.
No arcing.
I have searched in vain for a schematic and forums with precedented faults to no avail.
Do Samsung's get referred to by a chassis type as opposed to model no.?
Apparantly there are overvoltage and xray limitation clamping circuits involved too.
Rgds.


----------



## axzed (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,
Dear mod. I accidentally selected the 'unsubscribe' link in my mail.

Sometimes the heaters are not glowing!
I have untarnished the pins and disturbed and prodded the CRT board without finding any intermittent.
I am now considering a tube fault.
Before I set off lsearching for the heater pins position - any notion appreciated.
When heaters glow the LOPT presets respond


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Everything seems to be pointing to the flyback transformer. But , just to be sure:

Here's a link to find your schematic, been getting mine there for ages with great service: 

https://www.manualsparadise.com/AboutOurStore.do;jsessionid=8FC8D6332063B8CEC7FA4E8F0323BB42


post back your findings.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have not thought about tubes in years, but I think they there were, almost always, the first pin to the left and the first pin to the right of the alignment pin ( or space) on a tube. 

BG


----------



## 89vision (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi axzed, 
It seems like you could be having a issue with one or more voltage inverters. The voltage inverter is kind of like a ballast for the lamps on your LCD Tv, try opening up the tv and check the board that feed the lamps with voltage........ Hope this helped you..... I found a lot of boards on eBay you just need to have the actual part # of that board, if not found call people from www.Discount-Merchant.com, they had always assist me to find the part if they dont have it................
Good Luck


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 89vision and welcome to TSF :wave:

I think you will find that is a CRT (Cathode Ray Tube-picture tube) set, not an LCD one.

BG


----------

